# Surround sound wiring?



## chilidog (Feb 20, 2012)

We bought a house that apparently was wired for surround sound. There are speakers in the ceiling of the den, a volume control knob on the wall and two separate orange coated speaker cables coming out of the wall behind the tv. I am wanting to utilize these speakers but know nothing about hooking them up. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 20, 2012)

Can you check the color of the wires going into the ceiling speakers?Is there a closet/area for components? Have you checked wires leading to control knob?


----------



## chilidog (Feb 20, 2012)

there are two speakers in the ceiling, two separate orange coated wires coming out of the wall, the wires inside of the orange coating are 1 red and 1 black. I took the volume control knob face plate out to look at the wires on the back, there is a green board(computer chip looking thing)with red and black wires coming from one side and green and white wires on the other. These wires are spliced in to the other orange coated wires which i assume run to the speakers and then on to behind the tv. Any ideas from there?


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 20, 2012)

need an amp and a reciever..or just an av reciever. The amp will provide the power for front, rear, center,ect..the reciever is sorta the brain and has an amp. Either way you need a source, like dvd, vhs, tv,ect..hook all those into your reciever or your amp. 

When you buy speaker and a/v cables you don't have to have monster cable or the like but it helps. Tinker with it after you hook up your power and sources and you will figure it out.


----------



## chilidog (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks


----------

